# R34 v-spec,capri,R1 engined mini,M3,focus rs.mk1 golf,mk5 golf gti,focus st :)



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

An R1 powered mini. Good god 
All your work?


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

That skyline is stunning!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

These look very nice post them up on my car pictures thread


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

I have worked on them all apart from the white RS


----------

